# Raccourci Clavier date



## jupiter123 (12 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Petite question j'ai besoin d'insérer la date du jour partout sur mes notes (mac) dans mes emails 
sur page, sur rappels, dans les remarques de mon carnet d'adresse Y a t'il un moyen sur mac de parametrer un raccourci clavier pour le faire et comment faire ? Si ce n'est pas possible que puis je faire ou utiliser ? Merci d'avance de vos  réponses
BON WE


----------

